# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Antworten auf vorangegangene Post´s zuordnen

## cyberuhu

Wenn ein User nicht zitiert, sehe ich irgendwo auf welchen Post sich seine Antwort bezieht?

Beispiel:
User 1 stellt eine Ja/Nein Frage.
User 2 stellt eine andere Ja/Nein Frage.

User 3 antwortet mit "Nein"  :Big Grin: 

Woher weiss ich auf welche Userfrage geantwortet wurde wenn nicht zitiert wird und es aus dem Antworttext nicht hervor geht?


Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken - wenn nicht bitte nochmal nachfragen.

----------


## Pinzgauner

1. Hausverstand
2. Nachfragen

----------


## Tobias

oben über dem 1. Post des Threads (bzw. der Seite falls sich ein Thread über mehrere Seiten zieht) siehst du ein Drop-Down Menü namens "Ansicht".

Da drauf clicken und umstellen auf "Baum-Darstellung"

----------


## Pinzgauner

Aber wie kommt dieser Baum zustande? Antworten kann ich ja immer nur auf den letzten Post außer man zitiert. Soll man also zitieren verwenden um auf eine Frage zu antworten auch wenn man das eigentliche Zitat komplett löscht?

Achja: für meine erste Vorlaute Antwort muss dann wohl gelten: zuerst denken (und informieren) und dann posten!

----------


## cyberuhu

Antworten kannst du auf jeden Post, jetzt z.B. habe ich auf deinen 1. Post geantwortet - das müsste man im Baum auch sehen.

Aber in der Baum-Darstellung hab ich keinen "Direkt-Antworten" Button gefunden sondern nur "Zitieren"

P.S.: Hausverstand hilft ned immer weiter  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

OK, jetzt hab ich´s: auf Hybrid-Darstellung gehen, dann hat man die "normale" Lineardarstellung mit allen Antwort-Buttons und zusätzlich oben die Baum-Darstellung als Navigationshilfe!

Danke Tobi!

----------


## cyberuhu

Wieso steht jetzt mein Post den ich später geschrieben habe mitten drinnen?  :EEK!: 
Die Lineare Anzeige ist nach dem Antworten auch wieder weg...  pfuuuuh i geh jetzt ins Bett

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ok i bin a Trottl.Habs gerade gefunden. War aber auch schwierig den Button ohne Text als Antwortbutton zu erkennen;-)Ich halt in Zukunf einfach meine Fresse!

----------


## cyberuhu

> Ich halt in Zukunf einfach meine Fresse!


 wieso? passt scho

----------


## Pinzgauner

Muss mich selber oft wundern wenn Leute mit ihren Antworten aus der Hüfte schießen und Blödsinn verbreiten und jetzt mach ichs selber. tztz

Zumindest kenne ich jetzt den direkt Antorten Button und werde den auch wohl nicht mehr so schnell vergessen;-)

----------


## noox

Meiner Meinung: Am besten ist mit (kurzem) Zitat zu antworten. Wenn man auf "Zitieren" klickt steht automatisch der Name im Einleitungstext vom Zitat. Oder man schreibt ihn bei Quote hinzu 

[quote=cyberuhu]Ein Zitat von dir[/quote]
Sieht dann so aus: 



> Ein Zitat von dir



Alternativ sowas schreiben wie:

@Cyberuhu:
bla bla ...

Ich verwende zwar Direkt Antworten auch häufig, aber es wird dann eben nur in der Hybrid oder Baumansicht ersichtlich, wer wem geantwortet hat. Und das ist umständlich. Außerdem verwenden es sonst nicht allzuviele. 

Früher war die Thread-Ansicht das übliche. Aber in Summe ist IMHO die Flat-Ansicht besser. Schon unser altes Forum hat beide Ansichten unterstützt. Damals gab es gar kein allgemeines "Antworten". Sondern nur "Reply" pro Post. Da war also die Thread-Ansicht aussagekräftiger. Trotzdem gab's nur eine Handvoll User, die sie benutzt haben.

----------


## cyberuhu

Ich meinte eigentlich wie *ich* sehen kann worauf sich ein Post bezieht wenn nicht mit Zitat oder @ geantwortet wurde. 

Beispiel:
In folgendem Thread https://www.downhill-board.com/34754-ban-von-user.html wurde klamsis Antwort (Post Nr. 8) von Exkremento (siehe Post Nr. 10/11) falsch zugeordnet, weil er nicht wusste auf wen sich klamsis Kommentar bezieht.

Stünde z.B. Computer generiert "diese Antwort bezieht sich auf Post Nr. XX" irgendwo klein gedruckt am Anfang des jeweiligen Post´s dann gäbs keine Verwechslungen.

Aber egal, so oft kommt das eh nicht vor.

----------

